# Xp startet immer wieder neu



## Piddy (24. Mai 2004)

Ich bekomm voll den Hals. Habe mein Notebook formatiert und nochmal Alles drauf gemacht, Win xp halt. Seit einiger Zeit habe ich Probleme beim Runterfahren. Es wird immer wieder neu gestartet, obwohl ich auf Beenden drücke. Brauche Hilfe! Hab wirklich nicht den blassen Schimmer woran das liegen könnte. Virenscanner hab ich auch und schon 1000mal durchlaufen lassen, der findet aber nichts. Wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## JTBKN (24. Mai 2004)

*RE HELP!*

Also ich habe zwar kein Laptop oder Notbook aber den Fehler kenne Ich.
Versuch mal im BIOS 

*PWRONAFTER PWR-Fail*  auf *off * zu setzten !

hoffe du findest auch so was bei dir im BIOS damit sollte dein Problem gelöst sein...

mfg JTBKN


----------



## Piddy (24. Mai 2004)

*also*

ich war im bios, doch hab es nicht gefunden. also wenn du noch eine andere idee hast, ich bin für alles offen


----------

